# Master Forge won't get hot



## mcarlile123 (May 15, 2011)

I have read all the threads on here about getting the smoker hot and I can't get it above 200. I bought an internal temp gauge, installed a 3/8" rope gasket, and it still only gets to about 185. I end up cooking things in the oven to finish them up. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

If your smoker runs on propane:

When you say you bought an internal temp gauge, did you calibrate it? Are you taking the reading at grate/rack level? Are you using the regulator on high? Set the regulator on low, and look at the size of the flame. The put it on high, and check the size of the flame. There should be a noticeable difference. Disconnect the hose from the smoker to the tank.Then put the regulator on high, sometimes this will purge the propane. Reconnect everything, and Slowly turn on the valve at the tank. Then turn on the regulator.  I hope this helps you.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like might be a regulator problem. How old is the unit?


----------



## mcarlile123 (May 15, 2011)

The smoker is about three weeks old. I have a new temp gauge that is at rack level. The flame does go up and down when I turn the gas up and down on the smoker. I will try the gas purge that was suggested, but I can't think that will solve the problem.


----------



## richoso1 (May 16, 2011)

If your smoker is outdoors where the ambient temp is very cold, I'd try a temporary wind break. Have you tried a different propane tank?Aside from that, I'd contact customer service. Good luck my friend.


----------



## sqwib (May 16, 2011)

Mcarlile123 said:


> The smoker is about three weeks old. I have a new temp gauge that is at rack level. The flame does go up and down when I turn the gas up and down on the smoker. I will try the gas purge that was suggested, but I can't think that will solve the problem.




Not familiar with your smoker but have a question, what color flame are you getting and does the flame flicker or jump?


----------



## mcarlile123 (May 22, 2011)

After many tries I decided to test the new propane bottle I picked up when I bought the smoker. Come to find out the valve on it was faulty and therefore the problem. New bottle and I had the smoker at 300 degrees in about 20 minutes. Problem solved. Wasted a whole turkey and smelled the house up finishing some ribs, but I figured it out! Finally!


----------



## hanf28 (Nov 23, 2011)

the regulator your talking about, you mean the silver round thing right off the propane cylindar or the the gas high-low knob on the smoker


----------

